# Supersix Differences



## stiffee 69er (Nov 15, 2008)

Could anyone let me know the differences between the 2010 Hi Mod Supersix and the non Hi Mod model. I know the Hi Mod fork has carbon drop outs. Is there much of a weight difference?

I'm considering the non Hi Mod Ultegra bike and wondered if i'd be missing out.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

They just use a different carbon blend, both have different carbons and both include some Hi-Mod and non Hi-Mod. The difference is around 150gr, stiffness is the same. I think both forks have carbon dropouts...

Personally, I don't think you'll be missing out much, especially if you are looking at the Ultegra bike. If you can live with Ultegra and the wheels that come along the SuperSix 3, I don't think you should care about 150gr.


----------



## hubijerk (Jul 24, 2007)

*hi-vs lo?*

I'm actually in the same boat, I just sold my 08 supersix team and am putting the cash towards a new super, I can't justify the price difference between the Hi-Mod and the non Hi-mod.... I've spent some time researching carbon, and the difference between the bikes seems to come down to a few spots where higher modulus carbon is used to lighten up the bike without sacrificing stiffness... the higher the mod the more brittle the frame, so both actually use much of the same carbon and are designed with exactly the same geometry... I'm actually not a fan of Cannondale having 2 separate grade frames in their high end design, and the fact that you can't buy the non Hi-Mod as a frameset is interesting, i think it kind of cheapens the idea of owning a supersix ... I'm a huge cannondale guy, own, buy, ride nothing but.... I love the nude hi-mod scheme, but I just can't justify the added cost for what amounts to less than 1/3 of a pound, maybe (i'm sure theres some deviation in weights, the lightest non hi-mods arre probably real close to the heaviest hi-mods) .... with all that said, I'm still 2nd guessing myself, afterall, even though this years non hi-mod is lighter than last years hi-mod, I'm still trying to convince myself that I'm not missing something if I don't spring for the hi-mod.

-J


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

I received a SuperSix3 2010 frame as a warranty replacement for my 2008. Holy crap its nice. I'd save the cash & use it on better wheels if I were you.


----------



## hubijerk (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok, you talked me into it, supersix 2 w/ some uprades and a set of cosmic slr's it is......


----------



## renotree (Oct 7, 2009)

i got the supersix 3 a couple of months ago and i love it more than words can say, it's got me smitten with cycling, so smooth and comfortable and has taken me to a new level of fitness altogether! the ultegra and rs 80 wheels are more than good enough for my recreational cycling and fair enough, the spec list on the hi-mods is fantastic but in my opinion can the hi-mod frame be worth the extra coin? 150 grams? mmmmm? depends how much cash you have and if you are going to be competing at the higher levels i suppose!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

How much does the SuperSix3 weigh with components and all?

I'm comparing the Scott R2 to the SuperSix 3 and would like to know the weights to make a better comparison... The components are pretty much the same...


----------

